# Depression



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jesse910 (Apr 27, 2020)

David Baxter said:


>



I love the photo and impressions
of Eyeore. Allowing people who suffer from
Depression and other mental illnesses to 
come in and hang out without issue is a
Good thing. And, it helps big time.


----------



## SylG (Nov 4, 2020)

I'd be over the moon if I had friends like that. I'd be over the moon if I had friends. LOL


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2020)

SylG said:


> I'd be over the moon if I had friends like that. I'd be over the moon if I had friends. LOL



What prevents you from having friends? Are you sure you don't have any?


----------

